# I am in love!!



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

[youtube]3SJTi0TSmhA&NR[/youtube]


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

that would be a nice one to have at bow camp, :lol::lol:


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

Me too and shes hot and got serious skills.​


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I would not get any hunting in!!!


----------



## TripleJ (Oct 11, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> I would not get any hunting in!!!


 
I would but it woulden't be Deer


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would just be chasing tail like usual:lol:


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

she could miss the target everytime because I know I wouldn't:evil:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

NOW THAT I'VE PICKED MY JAW UP OFF THE FLOOR... I THINK THE OLD LADY AND I GOING TO TAKE SOME TARGET PRACTICE TONITE:coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Rut getting to ya Danny boy?


----------

